

The People Who Support Linux: 19-Year-Old Aims to be a Kernel Developer  - rainmaker23
http://www.linux.com/news/featured-blogs/200-libby-clark/724859-the-people-who-support-linux-19-year-old-aims-to-be-a-kernel-developer

======
dokem
Its good that he seems to have ambition. But it sounds like he's in the wrong
line of work. Also the article was horrible and doesn't belong here just
because it has to do with computers.

